
Donald Glover Can't Save You - gringoDan
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/03/05/donald-glover-cant-save-you
======
40acres
I'm trying to imagine someone in entertainment who is as talented and
multifaceted as Donald right now and no one comes to mind. He's a great writer
and performer of comedy. Pretty good actor (I'm definitely interested in
seeing him pull off Lando). His music has been hit or miss but his last album
was a revelation. Atlanta is very smart and very funny. I just hope he doesn't
burn himself out.

~~~
eitally
I'd argue that Jamie Foxx is a more talented actor + musician... just not a
stand-up comedian.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Foxx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamie_Foxx)

<edit>

Anthony Hopkins
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Hopkins](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_Hopkins))
is up there, too. I had no idea he was a musician until seeing this video
popup somewhere:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M57Fi19vcSI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M57Fi19vcSI)

~~~
jungletek
Jamie Foxx has done plenty of stand-up:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=jamie+foxx+stand+up](https://www.google.com/search?q=jamie+foxx+stand+up)

------
javajosh
My wife and I are watching the TV show _Community_ together, and Donald Glover
is great in it. Fantastic timing. It's not a _challenging_ role he's playing,
but he's so charming and fun. (Plus, the show-runner on Community was Dan
Harmon, co-creator of Rick & Morty, so the humor has that dark, meta, highly
creative edge to it.)

~~~
cwkoss
It's amazing how steeply Community dropped in quality after Harmon left.

------
rexaliquid
I like his work. I hope many more of his ideas are realized.

------
rukittenme
Weird. I never read these kinds of articles. I always assumed they were just
promotional material for whatever the subject has lined up. I came away liking
Donald Glover less. His outlook on the world is pretty negative for someone
who has been as successful as he has.

~~~
longerthoughts
>His outlook on the world is pretty negative for someone who has been as
successful as he has.

If anything shouldn't that make us pay more attention to his outlook? The
"I've seen the top and the world still sucks" point of view is pretty
compelling to me.

~~~
oh_sigh
Or he is just depressive and his outlook says more about that than his station
in life.

~~~
longerthoughts
Possibly, but I'd rather not dismiss peoples' perspectives on the basis of
unfounded assumptions about their mental health.

~~~
oh_sigh
He's talked about dealing with depression extensively. E.g.
[http://people.com/tv/donald-glover-i-didnt-want-to-lie-
about...](http://people.com/tv/donald-glover-i-didnt-want-to-lie-about-my-
feelings-anymore/)

~~~
longerthoughts
Actually he deliberately avoids calling it depression, granted what he
describes sounds a lot like depression.

>"Glover, 30, says he has been feeling down of late – though he shies away
from describing his current state as depressed. 'If I’m depressed, everybody’s
depressed,' he says. 'I don’t think those feelings are that different from
what everybody’s feeling. Most people just don’t tell everybody.'"

In any case, I have a hard time with the idea that we should dismiss
somebody's critique of the world because they're upset about the world.

